# Bryanacute's Journal



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi! I'm Bryana. I currently he 10 beautiful bettas. 
Females
---------------
Wish- Cambodian Veitail 
Wonder- Cambodian Crowntail
Gypsy- Turquoise Crowntail
Rose the Second- Traditional Brown and Red Veiltail
-----------------
Males 
-----------------
Devil- Red Veitail
Angel- Yellow/White Veiltail
Oasis- Turqoise Crowntail
Poseidon- Multi Color Red,White,and Blue Marble Crowntail
Neptune- DragonScale Turqoise Black and Red Halfmoon 
Kyper- Violet/Indigo Crowntail 
--------------------
So those are my baby's! I love them to death. I've kept bettas for about 2 years. So far I've had 13 bettas. I plan to breed and show my fish (LONG time away)
If anybody has any questions about me or my fish,feel free to ask! Please no welcome to the forum. I've had my welcome!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Male 
Delta Tail Chocolate.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Neptune has a hole in his fin which tore…  I'm treating with AQ salt.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

IAL is good too.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I can't. purchase IAL... NOOOO


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter got sick today. I built a chemical soup. Added it to the tank recovered in hours.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

How did you build it?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I poured 15-20 teaspoons of aquarium
Salt in the tank. 2 cups of ick attack one cup of copper safe and 3 IAL leaves.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

OK! So I haven't really posted so, here is my fish update.
MALES
Devil, Angel, Oasis, Poseidon, Neptune, Kyper, and Hades.
FEMALES
Rose, Wonder, and Gypsy

I haven't really been up to much. Went X- Mas shopping, got Hades. My life is boring. Oh wait!!!! I got a visit in my HOUSE from the varsity cheer team. It was so amazing! I was super shocked and speechless! They gave me a shirt, back-pack and socks. Sounds weird, but still.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

On Christmas I did not get to see Carter.


----------

